# Some hold backs



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

From a couple of litters ranging around 8-10 weeks old i think, lose track!

Colour ID's on any i get wrong would be a great help 

Doe 1, diluted fawn...


















Doe 2 ??


















Doe 3, Satin Himi



























Doe 4, Choc


















Doe 5, Diluted fawn...


















Doe 6, Choc


















Doe 7 ??


















Buck 1, choc









Buck 2, satin dilute fawn...









Buck 3, dilute fawn...









Buck 4, choc sable


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Velvet Meece!!!!
It's so good to hear from you again on here 

Are your 'diluted fawns' not just Argentes? 
They're all really pretty and look to be in excellent condition. Top marks to you!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I was always made aware that argente have that darker undercoat when you blow on the fur, these don't have that. So i'm not exactly sure what to class them as


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

A very warm welcome back to the forum Velvet Meece! 

I love the diluted fawns, they remind of some champagne argentes I had. Very pretty colour indeed, when you blow back the fur, instead of being blue underneath, they are champagne underneath.

Your unknown pink eyed ladies are champagnes


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Brilliant thank you! Learn something new everyday!

So is it wise to breed Champagne argente to normal argente or best kept seperate. Rather new to argente only been breeding them for a couple of months, wasn't aware they came in different varieties!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Well you can't show champagne argentes so in that sense it's best to not mix champagne in at all, but if you're not showing them it doesn't matter. Normal argentes are dove based. Personally I prefer the champagne argentes, I love that soft yellowy colour :love1


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Well i don't show myself, but i still try to breed to a standard and share with others. Though i must admit i am preferring this softer look to the regular argente. I could have done with some fresh blood though, my argente came from a bad source and are suffering a little in all departments


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That's a shame  What's wrong with them? They look like very nice mice to me, and very well cared for.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

They aren't related to the mice in the pics at all, I had more originally but a couple died from unknown illness, the remaining ones are not very large and appear to be heading the same way, the offspring are poor colour and small and it looks like i'm about to lose another one. My guess is they are probably very inbred  maybe i should just pack them in and look for a better source rather than try to revive the lines. All the mice i've had from the same place have either died very early on or have deteriorated. Such a shame...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Well the ones pictured look really well,good mice.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> They aren't related to the mice in the pics at all, I had more originally but a couple died from unknown illness, the remaining ones are not very large and appear to be heading the same way, the offspring are poor colour and small and it looks like i'm about to lose another one. My guess is they are probably very inbred maybe i should just pack them in and look for a better source rather than try to revive the lines. All the mice i've had from the same place have either died very early on or have deteriorated. Such a shame...


That is a shame. The ones you have posted are lovely though. Since you have nice mice to work with it's probably not worth carrying on with the others. If you wanted normal argentes then you have a choice of outcrosses for the champagne argentes; normal argente is preferable of course, but dove or silver would also work.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oooo, some lovely Mice-Congrats... and look at those lovely big ears on the Chocolate doe 4, she's lovely!


----------

